# Hard boiled egg weirdness...



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I brought two hard boiled eggs to work this morning for breakfast. I 'opened' one and discovered an odd black spot on the yolk showing through the white. I dissected the egg and the black spot was not visible at all on the surface of the yolk or on the inside of the white. Weird. I proceeded to eat the egg. Then I 'opened' the second one. SAME THING!!! Uh, what is this?










They are fresh eggs (laid yesterday), no rooster around. A neighbor did come over while I was cooking them and I didn't pay much attention. I think they sat on the stove for longer than I normally cook them - maybe 20 minutes. The only thing I can think of is that this is the point of contact with the pan and it got overheated. I've just never seen it before!

If I don't reply again in this thread, I succumbed to the "Black Spot" on the first egg.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I don't know what it is, but your last comment made me laugh.

I came home from work once, Tyler and I were watching a movie, and I noticed a scrap of paper on the coffee table.

I picked it up, and it said simply, in Ty's handwriting, "It was the mayo"

I asked him what it meant, and he said he'd made a sandwich that afternoon, and he thought the mayo tasted funny, but he ate it anyway..so he wrote the note so I would know what happened if I came home and he was expired!

:rotfl:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I just want to know how you peeled an egg laid yesterday that well. If mine are that fresh they would look horrible! I never boil an egg that isn't at least a week old.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I've seen that & never figured it out. I think your guess about it being in contact with the hot pan for longer is a good good. I'll vote for that.


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

If I boil fresh eggs, immediately after removing from heat immerse in ice water for 10 minutes then they peel well.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I learned from someone on this board to poke a hole in the airsac end of the shell with a needle. They peel like a dream now!

I laughed at the "it was the mayo" joke because my mother and I, when we were both single, used to call each other and say "well, I ate that leftover tuna from last week. So if they find me dead on the floor you can tell them what happened".


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

Haha! thanks for the laughs guys!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have two thoughts... either they were matching blood spots in the eggs or it was the heat point from the pan like you thought.

"it was the mayo".. I want that on a t-shirt.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Maybe it was an air bubble trapped between the white and the yolk that you released when you peeled it? I have had eggs like that and never found any reason for it.

Kitty


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Tiempo said:


> I don't know what it is, but your last comment made me laugh.
> 
> I came home from work once, Tyler and I were watching a movie, and I noticed a scrap of paper on the coffee table.
> 
> ...


Now THAT is funny! How old is your Ty again?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I'm sure that it's probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Oggie said:


> I'm sure that it's probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## KittenMittens89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lol Oggie


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Roflol, Oggie!!!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Sonshine said:


> Now THAT is funny! How old is your Ty again?


He'll be 39 on June 5th. (I'll be 45 in July).


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

HA!, Ok Oggie, it could have been MUCH worse!  Not sure if I'm going to be able to eat hard boiled eggs for awhile after seeing that...

I always leave eggs on the counter overnight if I'm going to hard boil them - they never go in the fridge. I seem to have the best luck with that. I've tried all the other things, poking holes, adding vinegar, adding salt, using week old eggs, etc. I just use really fresh eggs that never hit the fridge. Sometimes they don't work out so well and other times they are perfect.

Ok, so I probably won't come down with the Black Spot Disease. Now to just avoid the Swine Flu.

ETA: I ate the second egg. It was delicious. Just glad I didn't see Oggie's picture first...


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Oggie said:


> I'm sure that it's probably nothing to worry about.


I gotta ask, what program do you use to do these pics?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

CS3 PhotoShop.

Oh, and I think I found the answer about the spots: http://www.weldhagen.co.za/factsandtips.html

They might be "blood spots." The link explains them.


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

Oggie said:


> I'm sure that it's probably nothing to worry about.



Good one Oggie. Maybe you could do some freelance work...hmmmmm maybe use your photoshop to do say..... Airforce One and the Statue of LIberty!!!


----------



## Bells (Sep 28, 2007)

This is the best way to peel a fresh egg!!! Adding the bicarb to the water before you boil makes it so easy and they all come out perfect (I don't blow mine out like the video shows).

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN2gYHJNT3Y[/ame]


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Yep, definately swine flu. Your eggs are starting to see spots before they're eyes.

Just don't eat them no matter what. It could be the beginning of the end.


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

Tiempo said:


> He'll be 39 on June 5th. (I'll be 45 in July).


Don't mean to pry, but you were birthing at 6 yrs old?
I know about hormones in the milk and stuff but Sheesh............:lookout:


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

spots before your eyes..you guys crack me up


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

fixer1958 said:


> Don't mean to pry, but you were birthing at 6 yrs old?
> I know about hormones in the milk and stuff but Sheesh............:lookout:


LOL...I have been accused of being Tyler's mom, he may be almost 39, but he looks about 25, and I look every bit my age. 

When we go to his VA appointments, he gets mistaken for an OIF vet instead of a Gulf War vet all the time.

I laugh about it, but it can be a little depressing when someone thinks your husband is your son! :Bawling:


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Tiempo said:


> I don't know what it is, but your last comment made me laugh.
> 
> I came home from work once, Tyler and I were watching a movie, and I noticed a scrap of paper on the coffee table.
> 
> ...


I have done that- get a goofy feeling in my arm after mucking around in mulch and afraid, alone, I just got snake bit and so wrote a note, or after I was paranoid about my poor brother acting weird after i loaned him a lot of money (he's paying back on schedule BTW) I wrote our daughter a note about it in case both her parents mysteriously died...


----------

